# Bass tracker electronics mount



## ToadFish (Sep 13, 2017)

Hey guys I'm looking to see some electronics mounts on bass tracker boats. I have a 2008 pro team 170 tx and I'm about to upgrade the helix 5 to helix gn2 10. I'm looking for ideas on where to mount it. Thinking about putting it in front of my gauges but the factory plastic near the wheel doesn't feel that strong. Any ideas again thanks.


----------



## kalninm (Dec 21, 2017)

I'm rebuilding an older tx17 and been looking at the same thing since I'd like to have a 7" unit at my console, I'm considering making a small aluminum plate and riveting it to the rail next to the console, then attaching the ram mount to that. Just something I've been tossing around, but if you come up with something out i'd love to know, definitely watching this topic now


----------



## Jbower (Dec 25, 2017)

Can you put a ram mount on each side of the steering wheel in the black area and run a piece of aluminum angle in between them? I have a friend with a champion we did this to but he was running a pair of humminbird 998 or whatever model they where back then. One was strictly for gps 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Dec 26, 2017)

Can you get to the underside to add a piece of aluminum or plastic to beef things up? If so, you will have more choices as to where to put things.


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 26, 2017)

I know I'm missing something but here goes. 

Why not put it where the old Helix 5 unit is right now?


----------



## Fire1386 (Dec 27, 2017)

I am with Ldubs on this one. My Helix 7 is in that position....


----------

